# Army Lieutenant Sues Virginia Police Officers For Being Held At Gunpoint, Threatened, and Pepper Sprayed



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 10, 2021)

All because they thought he was driving without license tags when actually the temporary tags were fully displayed in the windshield.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 10, 2021)

I was just reading about this.   I was trying to look for info on what's being done to reprimand the officers, and I see nothing.


----------



## Everything Zen (Apr 10, 2021)

I mean we don’t know what happened before the camera was on. What did he do that was so threatening? This happens to thousands of white people every day- you people have an agenda. I mean if he only had his hands up and wasn’t acting in such an aggressive manner none of this would have happened. (Purple font)


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 10, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> I mean we don’t know what happened before the camera was on. What did he do that was so threatening? This happens to thousands of white people every day- you people have an agenda. I mean if he only had his hands up and wasn’t acting in such an aggressive manner none of this would have happened. (Purple font)



I was clutching my pearls until I kept reading


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 11, 2021)

My governor is on the j-o-b! One of the crazy cops has been fired.



​


----------



## Peppermynt (Apr 12, 2021)

Windsor is basically a speed trap. My ex grew up around there. There's spots where the limit drops for no apparent reason and they make a mint off reckless driving as its really easy to "speed." I don't believe that the portion of the road running through Windsor is even that long. Its like a blip in the road where the speed limit drops and cops wait to harass black folks.


----------

